# Ecowarriors Unite



## AlwaysLost (May 3, 2017)

So I came up with a sweet plan to stick it to all the rich assholes of the world. We could get pickup trucks and fill the beds full of dandelion seeds. Then we drive through their neighborhood s turning their green grass yellow. Mawahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bystander (May 3, 2017)

I bet this is why they banned ninjas in Kansas

fuck up a mans lawn

&

we got problems-

only a ninja can solve.


----------



## Brother X (May 3, 2017)

There was a 10 year period in my life when I actually tried the domestic life and became a homeowner. (Stop laughing) I dug up the front lawn of my new home and in the place of the grass, I planted the wildflowers that are native to the area. The neighbors hit the fucking roof and I ended up fighting them and the city to keep my "indigenous landscaping" (my words) or "weeds" (their words). I eventually sold that house and moved to another (stop laughing) where I just left the lawn and paid some people to mow it twice a month. Then in 2008 I came (back) to my senses and realized, once a traveller, always a traveller and let the bank have it and the lawn.


----------



## Frenchie (May 4, 2017)

I approve this message. I have a shitload of them in my new yard and love 'em as much as the bees do.


----------



## PatchTwist (May 6, 2017)

When I moved into the house I rent, my first order of business was chewing out anyone who dared touch my precious dandelions. To add insult to their injuries, I went on a planting rampage of anything that bloomed, went to seed, and spread like wildfire. It is still glorious. 
Screw the rich as fuck "country suberb" folk who mow 4-to-40 acres of flawless grass while bitching about the smells of nearby farms. Spread, my dandelion army! Go forth, my prickly thistles! Invade their kingdoms and bring chaos and beauty to their dull lawns and lives!


----------



## Brother X (May 8, 2017)

https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...bsession-with-lawns/?WT.mc_id=SA_FB_ARTC_BLOG
*The American Obsession with Lawns*


----------

